# "Be My Valentine" Lace Shawlette



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a present from Me to Me. Finished this weekend. Quick and fun knit. 20g of yarn left, but I decided to settle on a smaller version knowing that I will be wearing this shawlette only once a year.

Very happy with this yarn (Inca Tops Alpaca Lace). Just enough fuzz for a warm and comfort look. Yarn held double.

Here is the link to my Ravelry Project page for more info:http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/little-valentine


----------



## smrdeld (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Stunning work. xx


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It is beautiful. I would certainly wear it more than once a year. I think hearts are appropriate any time.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

oh, so pretty; please wear it more than just once!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is such a sweet pattern! And your knitting is lovely as always.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work! Love the colour!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a great valentine. Beautiful!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow! You are amazing! That is beautiful!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW! that's stunning, love the color


----------



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Feel free to make me one when you get a minute!!! LOL 
Absolutely Fabulous!!!!!!!


----------



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

My goodness, you can sure turn them out. I saw this pattern earlier, I have a pink and or an orange in stock (stash) thought I might give it a go when I get my Ashton finished.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Simply gorgeous, fantastic job it is lovely


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

That's very pretty.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that would be perfect for my youngest, she has her birthday the day after Valentines. It would also be nice for the GD's since they are my year round sweethearts. The pattern doesn't look too intimidating. I almost think I could do it. Then again, I may be delusional! Your knitting is always so perfect, I guess you just make it LOOK doable. Very pretty.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I love the design xx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

tiful,so very beautiful.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Margaritaz (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, it is beautiful.


----------



## HudsonNana (Mar 13, 2011)

Sooo beautiful, why would you only wear it once a year. My goodness if I ever completed something like that(which I know I could never finish) it would hang on my livingroom wall for all to see. Lovely work


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Another beautiful lace shawl, Sunset. Just amazes me how quickly you can knit them! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> This is a present from Me to Me. Finished this weekend. Quick and fun knit. 20g of yarn left, but I decided to settle on a smaller version knowing that I will be wearing this shawlette only once a year.
> 
> Very happy with this yarn (Inca Tops Alpaca Lace). Just enough fuzz for a warm and comfort look. Yarn held double.
> 
> Here is the link to my Ravelry Project page for more info:http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/little-valentine


Hi can you please tell me how long these take to make ? thank you


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Wonderful - but wear it any day of the year. The more love in the world, the better!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yet another beautiful shawl from your very talented fingers. Leonora


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow! just lovely!!! lovely lovely!!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful! Wouldn't mind making that design. Very pretty!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

Lovely, you did a beautiful job. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I always adore your knitting but this one especially!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Another gorgeous shawl and in time for Valentine!s day. Beautiful!!!! ;0)


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

Love it, guess I well make one for me, which is hard for me to do, I always give away what I knit. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful! Too lovely to only wear once a year!


----------



## Rowena (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow is not enough this is beautiful work.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Boy these shawls are just tantalizing. I'm still working on my little beginner. Here is hoping I get it finished.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A true work of "He-art"..Beautiful...


----------



## grannyknits20 (Jan 25, 2012)

That one is beautiful, too.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

This is so delicate and so feminine, there is no way I would only wear this once a year. I would "show this off" as often as possible. Love the pattern, love the color, and love the yarn. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is stunning, what a great job, I love it.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

really beautiful


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Very well done. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

You did a wonderful job and the shawl is gorgeous!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

WHY just once a year? This would be beautiful anytime!

Virginia


----------



## grammasam (Jul 16, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> It is beautiful. I would certainly wear it more than once a year. I think hearts are appropriate any time.


Ditto from me.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

OMG it is gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the pics. Love it.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you, my friends, for all your lovely comments, on-going support and keeping me inspired!!!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

grommitt said:


> Hi can you please tell me how long these take to make ? thank you


I made it in two days. Last Saturday and Sunday. Knitted from the morning till late at night. Talk about obsession.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that would be perfect for my youngest, she has her birthday the day after Valentines. It would also be nice for the GD's since they are my year round sweethearts. The pattern doesn't look too intimidating. I almost think I could do it. Then again, I may be delusional! Your knitting is always so perfect, I guess you just make it LOOK doable. Very pretty.


I am sure you can do it. The charts are very well written.


----------



## BubbyJ (May 10, 2011)

You get an AAAAA+


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, beautiful! that is unique with the hearts.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

wow i think it would take me longer than that it is the mostttttttt beautiful shawl i have ever seen i think i might give it a try thank you so much you have inspired me to try it


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Girlfriend...do you EVER sleep?!?! It's stunning :thumbup: ...and just perfect for some red I have in my stash! If been on a red kick lately, now I have a project for some of it!


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Girlfriend...do you EVER sleep?!?! It's stunning :thumbup: ...and just perfect for some red I have in my stash! If been on a red kick lately, now I have a project for some of it!


Thanks, Dee... You will enjoy making this one. The charts come on 3 pages. So, I have cut them and glued together for a better visual. It worked like a charm. Happy knitting!!!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

beautiful!!


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Another beautiful shawl!!!!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> This is a present from Me to Me. Finished this weekend. Quick and fun knit. 20g of yarn left, but I decided to settle on a smaller version knowing that I will be wearing this shawlette only once a year.
> 
> Very happy with this yarn (Inca Tops Alpaca Lace). Just enough fuzz for a warm and comfort look. Yarn held double.
> 
> Here is the link to my Ravelry Project page for more info:http://www.ravelry.com/projects/SunsetKnitting/little-valentine


Wow. well done.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Would you knit one for me (for pay of course)???? I have difficulty following such a delicate pattern. I make too many mistakes. Let me know please as I am willing to mail money before you begin. Jane


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Janeway said:


> Would you knit one for me (for pay of course)???? I have difficulty following such a delicate pattern. I make too many mistakes. Let me know please as I am willing to mail money before you begin. Jane


I have just sent you a PM.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

How very beautiful.


----------



## mnadz50 (May 12, 2011)

Love your shawl!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Just gorgeous! I'm in awe!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Really lovely! Nice stitch definition with the Inca Tops Alpaca lace. Beautiful work as usual!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just beautiful. One of these days, I'm going to try one,.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That is stunning! Beautiful!


----------



## cmmiller151 (Mar 25, 2011)

is this pattern available? I think that it would make a really beautiful wedding shawl for a bride! please let us know if the. pattern is available for purchase. I have a son who I think is getting ready to " pop" the question and I think that this would make a lovely gift for his bride! thanks.
cathy


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

cmmiller151 said:


> is this pattern available? I think that it would make a really beautiful wedding shawl for a bride! please let us know if the. pattern is available for purchase. I have a son who I think is getting ready to " pop" the question and I think that this would make a lovely gift for his bride! thanks.
> cathy


Go to pg. 2 of this thread and you will find the link. It is found on Ravelry.


----------

